
Students launch camera to edge of space, snap pics of Earth - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/09/21/space.camera.icarus.ireport/index.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=520751>

Quite a lot of discussion there - worth reading to avoid saying the same
things over and over.

See also: <http://space.1337arts.com/>

Pictures and videos.

